# River Raisin Angler Association



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

OK folks.......... I wanting to get a group get together, anyone that is wanting to be part of the group. I talked with a few people from the DNR today and they are going to be needing some help with some baseline studies at Sterling State Park, and also a current survey that is going on, on the river right now. They are very short handed and need help. So I would like to get a small database of people that would like to help out.

Also Dave from the drain commission sounds like he would be behind this idea and thinks it would be great to get a group together to also help out with different projects on the river.

I would like to try and to get a little get together to brain storm and get this ball rolling a bit more on this whole project.

I was thinking Feb 5th. Not sure on the place yet or time so I am open to that. It would depend on the number of people that will be showing up. If you have spoke up in the past on this keep an eye for a PM , or you can beat me to it and post up here.

Also I am hoping to have a meeting in March with the River Raisin Watershed Council, to possible roll into this group or partner up and work together. More will cover about this at the meeting.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

*FEB 5th

2 PM* *Panera Bread in Monroe*

Link to a map where it is.

Please RSVP so I know how many people are coming. I will have some info on the Dam project with to share and explain. I am also will have some other general info about the river. I can also email anyone the river raisin assement. I am currently waiting for the 2010 survey results that where done here in Monroe County.

*Agenda coming soon!*


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

raisinrat said:


> *FEB 5th*
> 
> *2 PM* *Panera Bread in Monroe*
> 
> ...


 If your buying im sure some will be there


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Rednex said:


> If your buying im sure some will be there



Maybe for the future meetings once we have funds lol.


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

rat i condone what your doing however i dont hit that area but the huron steelheaders have made great feats keep on keeping on sometimes it takes sportsman to make the differance instead of waiting on the state to make it a fishery look at what them boys made possible on the huron from if your good 3 steelies a year to 40 plus wow god bless the avid sportsman


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

If you have ever fished or have any interested in the River Raisin feel free to come to the meeting. Even if you only visit it once a year your input would be great.

*Confirmed for the meeting:*
tsr770
raisinrat


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm going to hit up a couple people I know that fish the river this week and see if I can get them to come out


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks TSR


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Rat,if I still lived down there I darn sure would attend....I fished that river for 45 years...


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Bumping this back up to the top. Still looking for more people. There is also a muskie show this weekend at the fairgrounds so if you are wondering if it worth the drive now you got two reason to come on down.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm going to have to postpone this roads are really bad over two inches in less than 2 hours

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

